# Super Low TSH. Good Free T4. Still Super Tired



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Hello,

Please check out my most recent lab results.

TSH = 0.01

Free T4 = 1.5 (0.8-1.8)

And no, my Endo does not check for Free T3, says it is an unreliable/unstable measure

I feel super tired all of the time lately. The only time I felt "right" in the past 6 months was when I was increasing to 88mcg 2 days per week or I was coming down from 88mcg 2 days per week. Actually staying at 88mcg 2 days per week made me hyper.

I've been back at 75mcg for 2 months. Can't figure this out and I'm super fatigued. Ready to go to bed at 11am. Vitamin D and Iron levels are within range. Please help, I'm so over this.

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just looking at your past labs that have a FT3...it looks like the only lab that is close to optimal range (~3.5 or so) is when you were on Naturethroid in Jan. 2017.

*Why did you stop that? *Your labs look like they were getting close to "optimal."

The reason I bring this up is because since you have switched back to Synthroid, your FT3 labs (that were taken) are not optimal. Looks like you may have a conversion issue... Your labs show a trend on Synthroid...an increase in FT4 and decrease in FT3...so I can only assume that your most recent labs without a FT3 reading will be less than optimal.

Vitamin D should be around 70 (30-100 ng/ml) so I would check that...

Ensure that your iron and B12 are optimal.

I would find another doctor to test for FT3 if your current one refuses.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

@pamzilla13 I added my Free T3 result from the end of February. I was slightly above 75% of the range then and it didn't feel good. So no, I'm not a poor T4 to T3 converter at all.

Naturethyroid made me feel so weird. I could not stay on 50- felt like I was staring off into space all of the time. Not brain fog, more like extreme adhd.

This is my 4th Endo and she's the closest to good that I've had in 4 years. I can't keep shopping around, it's exhausting. I go pay to get my T3 tested on my own.

My Endo thinks I'm overmedicated right now. Apparently, if you are hyper even a little bit, you don't get a good deep sleep then you just feel tired AF from there. So we are going to lower my dose 1 day a week so I average 70mcg everyweek.


----------

